# Which bike do you like more?



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

The last bike I went to buy fell apart (literally the clutch stopped working, and issues arose with the title), so I've now found two bigger, better bikes. They're 04 Buell Firebolts, the XB12R (1200cc), roughly the same mileage, and the price is also very close. My question is: which do you all think looks better? I like both but can't decide which to go with!

*First option:*










*Second option:*


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

blk


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

we need a motorcycle forum..


----------



## jetter2 (May 28, 2007)

stay away from buell


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

jetter2 said:


> stay away from buell


I can't, once you've been on one, or heard one, you cannot go back to that rice grinder sound 

A family friend works for a dealer, so essentially any problems can be taken care of quickly. Harleys have been in the family longer than I have, it's only natural for me to get one. My family practically disowned me after I picked up my CBR...


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

luvthatsam said:


> we need a motorcycle forum..


+1


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Ryans E39 said:


> +1


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=4162108#post4162108:eeps:

Doesn't hurt to ask...


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

LuvThatSam said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=4162108#post4162108:eeps:
> 
> Doesn't hurt to ask...


I added my opinion!


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

Between the two... Red.

But I prefer this one most...


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

I would have chose red, but those wheels look horrible with the red so I went with black in the poll.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

MMMM_ERT said:


> Between the two... Red.
> 
> But I prefer this one most...


Is that your bike???? *BEAUTIFUL!!!*

I would like something like that, but I figure I'll stick with the rockets until my body no longer allows it


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

chicagofan00 said:


> I would have chose red, but those wheels look horrible with the red so I went with black in the poll.


I chose red for the poll, I've never actually liked red on any vehicle, but it's growing on me very quickly...


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

Ryans E39 said:


> Is that your bike???? *BEAUTIFUL!!!*


It's the exact bike I've been looking at getting. The model is Cross Bones, retro-bobber. :thumbup:


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

MMMM_ERT said:


> It's the exact bike I've been looking at getting. The model is Cross Bones, retro-bobber. :thumbup:


What's keeping you from getting it (you don't have to tell me if it's personal)? That is an amazing looking bike, love the retro seat... Unfortunately you can't really do this with a bike like that:


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

Ryans E39 said:


> What's keeping you from getting it (you don't have to tell me if it's personal)? That is an amazing looking bike, love the retro seat...


The reason...major purchase ($19K) in an unstable economy...I'd rather hold onto the cash for right now. 

...oh...that an my wife isn't too happy about it. :rofl:

It is absolutely beautiful...


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

MMMM_ERT said:


> The reason...major purchase ($19K) in an unstable economy...I'd rather hold onto the cash for right now.
> 
> ...oh...that an my wife isn't too happy about it. :rofl:
> 
> It is absolutely beautiful...


That is quite pricey, but if I was spending your money I'd go for it :rofl:

Is she not happy about the
A. price
B. the fact that there's no place for her to sit
C. all of the above?


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

MMMM_ERT said:


> Between the two... Red.
> 
> But I prefer this one most...





MMMM_ERT said:


> It's the exact bike I've been looking at getting. The model is Cross Bones, retro-bobber. :thumbup:


:eeps:
Is it me or does that guy look just like the guy in props photochop? :rofl:
:angel:


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

Ryans E39 said:


> That is quite pricey, but if I was spending your money I'd go for it :rofl:
> 
> Is she not happy about the
> A. price
> ...


Harleys are damn expensive...but I don't want to buy a used one...I want one out of the crate. Every mile will by mine. 

Price/cost is not her beef...my wife is awesome in many ways and letting me spend $$ is never an issue. 
The issue is safety...she wants to keep me alive and in one piece for some strange reason. 



biglovemp said:


> :eeps:
> Is it me or does that guy look just like the guy in props photochop? :rofl:
> :angel:


Kinda doesn't it... :rofl: The real question is still...is it me or is it a buddy of mine I had pose for that prop pic? :angel:


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

MMMM_ERT said:


> Harleys are damn expensive...but I don't want to buy a used one...I want one out of the crate. Every mile will by mine.
> 
> Price/cost is not her beef...my wife is awesome in many ways and letting me spend $$ is never an issue.
> The issue is safety...she wants to keep me alive and in one piece for some strange reason.


Damn, that is strange... :rofl:


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

MMMM_ERT said:


> Kinda doesn't it... :rofl: The real question is still...is it me or is it a buddy of mine I had pose for that prop pic? :angel:


:rofl: If you say so....:angel:


----------



## lordofthewaters (Oct 27, 2005)

mullman said:


> Pfftt.
> 1150 miles in three weeks, hasn't been 'washed' yet except when I rode in the rain.
> This is a a keeper and I am going to run the miles up...


That's what I'm saying. Doesn't show all the mess like a chromed out one would. Lot less trouble.


----------



## Eddie Bimmer (Jan 17, 2006)

mullman said:


> Here's my new toy ('09 Nightster) after first service and stage 1 (suck iPhone pic)


what, no side car option? 

sweet ride. :thumbup:


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Update: Thanks to the person that chose option 3 in the poll :rofl:

I just put a down payment on the red bike. After seeing it in person I couldn't leave it! The guy has every record since he bought it new from the dealer. Almost looked like was going to cry as I handed him the down payment! I'll be sure to post pics/vids when I get it home early next week!


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

Ryans E39 said:


> I just put a down payment on the red bike. !


AWESOME!!!! I'm glad you went with the Red... :thumbup:

On a side note....check out this new "chopper"....

...from HONDA!!! :yikes:

http://powersports.honda.com/2010/fury.aspx


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

MMMM_ERT said:


> On a side note....check out this new "chopper"....
> 
> ...from HONDA!!! :yikes:
> 
> http://powersports.honda.com/2010/fury.aspx


meh,

THIS is cool.


----------



## MMMM_ERT (Mar 13, 2004)

mullman said:


> meh,
> 
> THIS is cool.


That is VERY cool...but limited to 150 build? It might as well be made of "unobtanium". :rofl:

But come on...give Honda some props on the Fury. I can't believe they would build such a thing..


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Ryans E39 said:


> Update: Thanks to the person that chose option 3 in the poll :rofl:
> 
> I just put a down payment on the red bike. After seeing it in person I couldn't leave it! The guy has every record since he bought it new from the dealer. Almost looked like was going to cry as I handed him the down payment! I'll be sure to post pics/vids when I get it home early next week!


Congrats!:thumbup:


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

MMMM_ERT said:


> That is VERY cool...but limited to 150 build? It might as well be made of "unobtanium". :rofl:
> 
> But come on...give Honda some props on the Fury. I can't believe they would build such a thing..


I will admit. The Fury is VERY nice.:thumbup:


LuvThatSam said:


> Congrats!:thumbup:


+1 Now get it home and post some pics ASAP.


----------



## VTRweasel (Jan 27, 2006)

LuvThatSam said:


> we need a motorcycle forum..


www.bayarearidersforum.com We have people from all over the world.

Black = cool
Red = fast

Hey look, a VTR


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

'Grats Ryan. She's a bute! 

Not sure about the new ones, but I can tell you my "old bike" is a solid reliable performer and I never hesitate to take it far, far from home. One major bonus of riding something popular, there's always someone somewhere who has a part or knows someone who does. I can't say the same for my buddy's Honda.

One time I was with friends in Arizona, outside of Kingman. My buddy's air cleaner blows right off the side of his 1984 Superglide and into the dirt on the side of the road. We looked for it for an hour, never found it. We roll into Kingman, gas stop, and would you believe a guy that was there had the exact air cleaner he needed? It wasn't stock either. Unf'nbelievable!

I put 500 on this weekend. It's hard to turn back towards home when the ribbon of asphalt keeps winding you thru beautiful country. :thumbup::thumbup:

Ride safe!


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

MMMM_ERT said:


> AWESOME!!!! I'm glad you went with the Red... :thumbup:
> 
> *On a side note....check out this new "chopper"....
> 
> ...


That is [email protected]!!

Thanks everyone, I'm definately gonna post up pics and hopefully some videos. There aren't many vids on youtube, and this one has an aftermarket exhaust+1200cc


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

I voted for "dude you're a ***." I'm not sure what a/an *** is however I think that it was a good choice for me especially since I'm way too chickensh!t to ever get back on a bike again. 

I had some fun riding however the overwhelming feeing of being scared out of my mind after losing 2 friends made me put down the kick stand forever. 

Props to you guys with the balls to ride. I envy you. I've got enough road rash on me as it is, I don't care to go through that again. 

I have to say that being on a Duccati doing about 140mph along the Autobahn was some good times. I had to buy new undershorts, but it was a rush for sure.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Jever said:


> I voted for "dude you're a ***." I'm not sure what a/an *** is however I think that it was a good choice for me especially since I'm way too chickensh!t to ever get back on a bike again.
> 
> I had some fun riding however the overwhelming feeing of being scared out of my mind after losing 2 friends made me put down the kick stand forever.
> 
> ...


It was supposed to say "****" (minus a 'g'), I didn't think that'd be sensored... 

That's too bad you don't ride, but you've got enough reason to be! This past summer I lost a close friend to a drunk driver that pulled out in front of him when he was on his GSXR. Some people are just plain f*cking stupid, and they make the roads dangerous for bikers. I never wore a jacket before (or a helmet most of the time), that's changing this year. Jacket, gloves, helmet are being worn every ride, no matter how hot or short the trip is.

BTW, my top speed so far has been right at 140 too, what a feeling! A very small part of me wanted to go faster, the majority of me said f*ck no!


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

Ryans E39 said:


> It was supposed to say "****" (minus a 'g'), I didn't think that'd be sensored...
> 
> That's too bad you don't ride, but you've got enough reason to be! This past summer I lost a close friend to a drunk driver that pulled out in front of him when he was on his GSXR. Some people are just plain f*cking stupid, and they make the roads dangerous for bikers. I never wore a jacket before (or a helmet most of the time), that's changing this year. Jacket, gloves, helmet are being worn every ride, no matter how hot or short the trip is.
> 
> BTW, my top speed so far has been right at 140 too, what a feeling! A very small part of me wanted to go faster, the majority of me said f*ck no!


 A guy I grew up with got turned into a lawn dart. He was racing and a gal pulled out in front of him from a side street. He flew a good 100+ft head first into a light pole. Another friend of mine got "beer ponged" off of several mail boxes before he died.

Anything can happen on the road. Car, bike, hummer, whatever, sh!t can always go wrong....and it will. Shortly before one of my last rides a guy was on the highway when a truck kicked up a piece of plywood. It took the guys head clean off.

I've got my scars and one of my good buddies is now weathy from a Home Depot accident. I'll keep my fat ass on 4 wheels from now on. Honestly though, I do wish I could find it in me to ride. After driving cars on the Los Angeles freeways I have to wonder how one could ever survive the expedition.

Props again for you to getting out and riding. I hope you have awesome times and most of all hope you stay safe and the steel cagers don't run you over.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Jever said:


> A guy I grew up with got turned into a lawn dart. He was racing and a gal pulled out in front of him from a side street. He flew a good 100+ft head first into a light pole. Another friend of mine got "beer ponged" off of several mail boxes before he died.
> 
> Anything can happen on the road. Car, bike, hummer, whatever, sh!t can always go wrong....and it will. Shortly before one of my last rides a guy was on the highway when a truck kicked up a piece of plywood. It took the guys head clean off.
> 
> ...


That's where I'm definately most comfortable too!
No doubt this is dangerous, I've had some stuff fly off vehicles in front of me=heart stopping panic!
Have you considered getting a smaller bike (ninja 250) for doing city/town driving? From my experience highway driving is where most of the scary crap happens....


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

I feel everyone's pain as I too have been on the pavement, however, there's risk in crossing the street too. I love how motorcycle threads always take this turn on the discussion.

In my experience, your best choice is to reduce the risks, and that means staying out of traffic and away from the mindless drones behind the wheel. 

The road less traveled is where the best rides happen.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

jvr826 said:


> I feel everyone's pain as I too have been on the pavement, however, there's risk in crossing the street too. I love how motorcycle threads always take this turn on the discussion.
> 
> In my experience, your best choice is to reduce the risks, and that means staying out of traffic and away from the mindless drones behind the wheel.
> 
> *The road less traveled is where the best rides happen*.


Trust me, I'm looking for them! I'm lucky enough to have a *practically* empty 3 mile stretch of winding roads about 3 minutes from my house. Just gotta clean off that gravel before getting down to business


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Check this out! I live right in the middle of all this deliciously twisty, mountain goodness.


----------



## VTRweasel (Jan 27, 2006)

jvr826 said:


> Check this out! I live right in the middle of all this deliciously twisty, mountain goodness.


Hey! Stay off my mountain. I pown 9


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

Must be great having those roads!

Deal fell through on this Buell, the guy lied about the f*cking title, now I'm searching again...


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Ryans E39 said:


> Must be great having those roads!
> 
> Deal fell through on this Buell, the guy lied about the f*cking title, now I'm searching again...


Ugh.. That blows. I don't understand why people just cannot be honest?? :dunno:

Good luck with the search.:thumbup:


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

Ryans E39 said:


> Must be great having those roads!
> 
> Deal fell through on this Buell, the guy lied about the f*cking title, now I'm searching again...


That sucks big time!
What exactly did he lie about? Was it salvage?

How about going with the black one?:dunno:


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

LuvThatSam said:


> Ugh.. That blows. I don't understand why people just cannot be honest?? :dunno:
> 
> Good luck with the search.:thumbup:


I know, I drove over 400 miles to go look at it too...



biglovemp said:


> That sucks big time!
> What exactly did he lie about? Was it salvage?
> 
> How about going with the black one?:dunno:


The title was salvage. I asked the guy literally 10 times, "Is the title clean, and in your name?", every time he responded "Yeah". The black one is already sold 

Today I'm going to look at an 01 Yamaha R6, and an 03 GSXR 750. Should be fun, both are great bikes, but I really wanted that darn buell


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

Ryans E39 said:


> The title was salvage. I asked the guy literally 10 times, "Is the title clean, and in your name?", every time he responded "Yeah". The black one is already sold
> 
> Today I'm going to look at an 01 Yamaha R6, and an 03 GSXR 750. Should be fun, both are great bikes, but I really wanted that darn buell


Dude that sucks big time. Oh well i guess it wasnt meant to be...
I would def go for the 750 over the R6 anyday.:dunno:
Either way, they are both nice bikes. You will not be dissappointed.:thumbup:


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

biglovemp said:


> Dude that sucks big time. Oh well i guess it wasnt meant to be...
> I would def go for the 750 over the R6 anyday.:dunno:
> Either way, they are both nice bikes. You will not be dissappointed.:thumbup:


I didn't end up with either of those bikes :rofl:
I read up on the R6: They had major tranny problems with second gear, not something I'm gonna deal with, plus it wasn't fuel injected :thumbdwn:
The GSXR was nice, but not worth the price IMO, and everybody has one...

I instead went with a 2001 CBR F4i (600cc) with under 10K miles for $1200 less than the GSXR! Insurance is way cheaper, it's not much slower, and it's cheaper to work on. I figure with the new exhaust/intake/power commander/ and 520 conversion I'll keep up if not beat my friends GSXR up to 100-ish mph. I'll have weight advantage, and I've got cojones of steel compared to him


----------



## biglovemp (Sep 26, 2006)

Ryans E39 said:


> I didn't end up with either of those bikes :rofl:
> I read up on the R6: They had major tranny problems with second gear, not something I'm gonna deal with, plus it wasn't fuel injected :thumbdwn:
> The GSXR was nice, but not worth the price IMO, and everybody has one...
> 
> I instead went with a 2001 CBR F4i (600cc) with under 10K miles for $1200 less than the GSXR! Insurance is way cheaper, it's not much slower, and it's cheaper to work on. I figure with the new exhaust/intake/power commander/ and 520 conversion I'll keep up if not beat my friends GSXR up to 100-ish mph. I'll have weight advantage, and I've got cojones of steel compared to him


The CBRs are very nice bikes. 
Congrats on your purchase... :thumbup:

Now posts some more pics other than that very small pic you posted on the other thread.:eeps:


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

biglovemp said:


> The CBRs are very nice bikes.
> Congrats on your purchase... :thumbup:
> 
> Now posts some more pics other than that very small pic you posted on the other thread.:eeps:


I'm bringing it home tomorrow (unless the gods spite me yet again :eeps!


----------

